# Need help identifying this weed or grass



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I went by my daughter's house today. She overseeded last fall from bare dirt. Seed was a TTTF/KBG mix. Grass germinated well, but this spring she is seeing a ton of something that doesn't look like TTTF or KBG. I'm not sure what it is and how to control it. Any help would be appreciated... thanks!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Really would like to get this identified. Thanks


----------



## cbennett714 (9 mo ago)

I have the same thing in my lawn..not sure if it is goosegrass. Hopefully someone can identify it.


----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks like Dalllisgrass. If you see a seedhead anywhere, you could compare it with the photos of dallisgrass and know for sure.


----------



## cbennett714 (9 mo ago)

Gramen said:


> Looks like Dalllisgrass. If you see a seedhead anywhere, you could compare it with the photos of dallisgrass and know for sure.


The seeds are not fully developed yet, and I only have quinclorac.
If it is dallisgrass, what would be a good selective herbicide to kill it in tall fescue?


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Gramen are you saying my picture looks like Dallisgrass or @cbennett714?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> I went by my daughter's house today. She overseeded last fall from bare dirt. Seed was a TTTF/KBG mix. Grass germinated well, but this spring she is seeing a ton of something that doesn't look like TTTF or KBG. I'm not sure what it is and how to control it. Any help would be appreciated... thanks!


Grooves on the upper side of the leaf, shiny underside, kind of auricles, I think it's raygrass. Maybe the annual type, as it looks like a rolled vernation. At least I find here at the moment a grass that reminds me at first sight of Poa trivialis and on closer inspection is annual raygrass.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @2L8, I'm going to go by there and get a few more detailed pictures. Never heard of raygrass.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here are some additional pictures. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

PRG is perennial raygrass. This could be annual raygrass (Lolium multiflorum). But tall fescue is not much different. I'm leaning more towards raygrass because it has formed longer shoots now.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I think the disconnect here is ryegrass, not raygrass. It definitely is NOT dallisgrass.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @Spammage, that makes sense. I'm going with annual ryegrass that my daughter's yard has.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Uh, sorry for my typo.


----------

